

CSS Flexbox in 5mins - Brajeshwar
http://devbryce.com/site/flexbox/

======
alttab
This is cool, but definitely took me longer than 5 minutes. I gave up halfway
through. The tour should simply do these things for the user, and narrate it
as it goes live. That would be impressive.

Giving us some funky interface and having us click through 52 slides, read
them, and then do what they say but converting the couple of sentences of text
into many clicks and drop downs? It seems cool, but I definitely gave up.

